# Makro´s?



## Smiley26793 (23. März 2009)

hi, Leute

ich habe letztens, mal in RoM (ich mag die Abkürzung nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) reingeschaut.

da ich mal WoW gespielt habe finde ich das alles etwas merkwürdig, aber egal.

ich wollte dann einfach mal ausprobieren welche der WoW makros denn so funktionieren.

nur leider hat bei mir kein einziges geklappt.

folgende habe ich ausprobiert:

/follow XXXXXX
/inv XXXXXX
/cast XXXXXX
/focus XXXXXX
/assist XXXXXX
/dance
/sit

und noch einige andere, jedoch hat KEIN einziges geklappt.

dass war in der letzten openbetawoche 

ist das bei euch auch so??? oder spinnt mein Pc einfach nur.


danke shcon mal für die antworten.

mfG

Smiley


----------



## t34m4n (23. März 2009)

Smiley26793 schrieb:


> /follow XXXXXX
> /inv XXXXXX
> /cast XXXXXX
> /focus XXXXXX
> ...



versuchs einfach nochmal mit den deutschen bedeutungen.. da hat es bei mir eigentlich immer funktioniert
zb /tanzen

und anstatt /inv gibt /invite ein

du denkst doch nicht wirklich dass RoM 100% wie WoW is und alles gleich funktioniert^^


----------



## Smiley26793 (23. März 2009)

naja 100% nicht , aber da das interface ja fast identisch aufgebaut ist dachte ich das das auch so ziemlich auf den rest des spiel zutrifft.

jo ich probiere es nachher mal aus, wenn der download fertig ist.

wo kommt das spiel eig her?


----------



## floppydrive (23. März 2009)

WoW und Runes basieren in der Hinsicht auf der gleichen Skriptsprache und man kann vieles von WoW übernehmen, auch Befehle die in WoW gesperrt sind weil sie "illegal" sind können in Runes of Magic komplett genutzt werden, ich selber habe mir schon einige Makros gebaut um Beispielsweise eine komplette Rotation meiner Attacken mit dem Schurken zu haben, so nutze ich nur eine Taste und das Skript macht den Rest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dit: Runes of Magic kommt aus China wenn ich mich nicht irre und heißt dort "Radiant Arcana"

&#8364;dit 2: Kleines Beispiel Makro:

/script UseAction(1)
/wait 2
/Script UseAction(2)
/wait 2
/script UseAction(3)
/wait 2
/script UseAction(4)
/script if(UnitHealth("target")>0) then UseAction(27); else UseAction(220); end

Der Mob wird so lange mit Attacken zugespamt bis er 0 HP hat, dann wird das Makro abgesprochen.


----------



## Smiley26793 (23. März 2009)

hm kannste mich vll mal bei icq anschreiben? 

nummer : 371672208

danke


----------



## chinsai (23. März 2009)

Minitrim schrieb:


> €dit 2: Kleines Beispiel Makro:
> 
> /script UseAction(1)
> /wait 2
> ...



Könntest du das vllt mal verdeutlichen? Also zB Fähigkeiten einsetzen wo welche hinsollen?


----------



## floppydrive (23. März 2009)

Also ich erklär das Makro mal ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*/script UseAction(1)*

Ist sozusagen das "Drücken" des ersten Buttons auf der Aktionsleiste, bei mir liegt da "Angriff", deshalb damit er zum Mob läuft. Wichtig wäre noch zu wissen das in Runes of Magic jede Bar 20 Slots hat, also wenn eure fähigkeit auf 8 liegt müsste das heißen /script UseAction(8)

*/wait 2*

Einfach den Global Cooldown abwarten, sollte klar sein.

Danach wird die nächste Fähigkeit in meiner Leiste ausgeführt bis mein Skript zu diesem Punkt kommt:

*/script if(UnitHealth("target")>0) then UseAction(27); else UseAction(220); end*

Dieses bewirkt folgendes, UnitHealth überprüft die gesundheit des target, sollte diese größer als 0 sein wird der Button 27 gedrückt (auf diesem Button liegt dieses Skript, sozusagen endlosschleife) sollte die Gesundheit kleiner als 0 sein (also Mob ist tot) wird der Button 220 gedrückt, dieser exitiert nicht und somit wird das Skript komplett abgebrochen, man kann das auch weitaus eleganter machen und das Skript komplett abbrechen aber so gehts auch.

Das Skript läuft dann in Worten Gesprochen so ab:

Fähigkeit 1
warten 2
Fähigkeit 2
warten 2
Fähigkeit 3
warten 2
Fähigkeit 4
Ziel tot? Ja? Nein?
Ende

Ps: Man kann auch nach jedem /script UseAction() eine überprüfung einbauen damit das Skript nicht immer komplett durchlaufen muss.

Grüße Minitrim


----------



## i_boT (24. März 2009)

Naja macht es mit dem makro überhaupt noch spaß?^^
Wenn man dann noch tabt wenn der mob tot ist ( kann man das einbauen?) und danach weider anfangen lässt dann hätte man auch einen 1a lvl bot xD


----------



## Phobius (24. März 2009)

Naja für einen wirklichen Bot würde das automatische Laufen, anvisieren der Gegner und looten fehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab ein solches Makro eine Zeit lang in LotRO genutzt (G15 sei gedankt ...). Die Tugenden waren ab und an auch eine echte Grinderei ...

Aber ich muss sagen dass so was mit der Zeit langweilig wird. Zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Ab und an ist es aber eine willkommene Erleichterung.


----------



## floppydrive (24. März 2009)

@Phobius
Das Makro lässt sich auch bequem mit zwei drei Kniffen in nen kompletten Bot umwandeln, Frogster unternimmt da aktuell auch leider wenig gegen Botter, auf Aontacht wurden schon einige Reportet (wohl gemerkt in der Beta, wie das jetzt ist weiß ich nicht) und es nicht passiert.
Die Skripte greifen halt auf die komplette Breite der Befehle zu, das automatische anvisieren, looten, laufen ist alles kein Problem und nur eine Frage des aufwandes. Wann Frogster das nun sperrt bzw. Spieler dafür bannt ist mal ne andere Frage

&#8364;dit: Eine schöne Erleichterung beim farmen für Dailys ist es alle mal ey man die ganzen Mats zusammen hat, das kann schonmal nervig werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuyLopez (24. März 2009)

Minitrim schrieb:


> WoW und Runes basieren in der Hinsicht auf der gleichen Skriptsprache und man kann vieles von WoW übernehmen, auch Befehle die in WoW gesperrt sind weil sie "illegal" sind können in Runes of Magic komplett genutzt werden, ich selber habe mir schon einige Makros gebaut um Beispielsweise eine komplette Rotation meiner Attacken mit dem Schurken zu haben, so nutze ich nur eine Taste und das Skript macht den Rest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist schonmal ein weiterer grund dafür, dass ich diese spiel nie spielen werde.


----------



## ikarus275 (24. März 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> das ist schonmal ein weiteren grund dafür, dass ich diese spiel nie spielen werde.


Brauchst du ja auch garnicht, so einen 08/15 Asia Grinder im westl. angepassten UI spielt man auch nicht selbst. 
Hab mittels Script schon in der Beta nen bot laufen lassen, selbe Scripts wie bei Radiant Arcana. 
Und wenn Frogster das genauso handhabt wie Shanghai Moliyo (das chin. Entwicklerstudio von Radiant Arcana) bzw. IGG (der dortige Publisher) dann viel Spaß mit der Bot-Welle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nö, Bot Script gibts hier nicht, sucht euch selbst aus chin. Foren was zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smiley26793 (24. März 2009)

also, sowas ging anfangs bei wow auch mal bis das dann geändert wurde und ich denke das wird auch bald bei RoM der fall sein, einfach weil es eben botting ist, bzw dem sehr , wahrscheinlich zu nahe kommt, wenn sich das nicht ändert denke ich das das spiel bqald vor bots überquellen wird. 
und ich denke das das dann auch das aus sein wird, falls es wirklich so weit kommt.

@ topic

eig ging es ja darum was für "legale" makros funken, weiß zb einer das für folgen?
habe schon /follow /folgen /folge versucht genauso mit /ziel /target also bei mir funken die genauso wenig wie /assist /helfen 
oder /focus 

aber /cast funktioniert, weiß wer rat?


----------



## Lyondy (24. März 2009)

/script CastSpellByName("Abrüstung")

wobei man im Addon CastSpellByName("Abr\195\188stung") schreiben muss wegem umlaut 

/script TargetUnit("player")

um spieler anzuvisieren z.b

oder man macht einfach mini addon

ROM/Interface/Addons/Miniaddon

miniaddon.toc
enthält den text
_##Datei Anfang_

miniaddon.lua

_##Datei Ende_


miniaddon.lua
enthält den text
_##Datei Anfang_

function DoBuffSelf(BuffName)

  if ( UnitName("target") ~= UnitName("player") ) then
    TargetUnit("player")
    CastSpellByName(BuffName)
  else
    CastSpellByName(BuffName)
  end

end

_##Datei Ende_

mit nem macro 

/script DoBuffSelf("Schnellheilung")

Heilt der Char sich wenn er sich im ziel hat, sonst nimmt er sich ins ziel und heilt sich dann, aber ist z.b. unnötig dank self cast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kann man alle Funktionen mit bedingung auf tastendruck ausführen die Lua so hergibt und von ROM unterstüzt werden

zb. Nur Heilen wenn HP nicht voll oder Hot wenn HP unter 50% ist

oder erst Attacke A dann wenn debuff da ist immer Attacke B

aber für sowas gibts auch schon genug addons


----------



## indaria (15. Februar 2010)

Ich finde die Macro-möglichkeiten bei Runes of Magic ziemlich verwirrend....

Dazu muss ich sagen , ich spiele seit 2 Jahren WoW.^^

Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Heiler und suche eine Möglichkeit mein allerliebste WoW-Macro in RoM-Form zu bringen, was mir seit mehreren Wochen aber einfach nicht gelingen will.

Hier mein WoW Macro: 

/cast [target=focus] und dann ein X-beliebiger Heilzauber.

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit und bin selbst in den verschiedensten Zocker- und Macrotippserforen nicht fündig geworden, vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch weiterhelfen. 

Greetings


----------



## nirvanager1 (15. Februar 2010)

Smiley26793 schrieb:


> hi, Leute
> 
> ich habe letztens, mal in RoM (ich mag die Abkürzung nicht
> 
> ...



............................................________........................ 
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,.................. 
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,............ 
.........................,/...............................................”:,........ 
.....................,?......................................................\,..... 
.................../...........................................................,}.... 
................./......................................................,:`^`..}.... 
.............../...................................................,:”........./..... 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../..... 
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../........ 
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/........... 
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}........... 
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../............ 
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../............. 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”............... 
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\................... 
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__........... 
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,.... 
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\........................ 
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\....................... 
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__.. 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``....... 
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\............... 
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\.............. 

WoW ist nicht = RoM


----------

